# Where has everything gone?



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Please tell me I'm not losing my mind! Either I have a gremlin living in my house and he's stealing stuff or I'm misplacing things. We joke that with fm we get foggy brain, but this is getting ridculous. I can't find my measuring cups, utensils, things that I keep in my drawers. Other stuff too, but I can't remember them all. We've had this topic before about putting stuff in strange places. Does anyone want to share stories. I'm going to look in my freezer to see if I put anything in there. I've put toothpaste and paint in my freezer, so God knows what I'll find.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

That is so funny Weener!! I need a laugh today. I tried out a new contact cleanser last night, got up this morning and put my left contact in..then I started dancing dixie doodle. I had a reaction to the product. I know what you mean about putting things up and can't remember where. It's gotten better since I am on some new medication, but I don't think anything can cure "fibro-fog". I have put a whole pot of hot coffee in the refrigerator, tried to turn the microwave on when a storm knocked out the power,(my husband has a good time with the fog..he asked me to heat his coffee up in the micro, and I fell for it! I actually put the coffee inside and hit the power button)then duh...boy did he get a good laugh, especially since the whole house was lit up with candles). The mornings are the worst. I put him two pieces of bread in a baggie (mayo included on the bread) for a banana sandwich, and forgot the banana. (this has happened too many times to tell)







I have been looking for a picture for six months now that I KNOW is in my house! At least I know I am not alone


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Weener...LOL!! I hear ya! What I usually do is leave things laying around. I get milk out of the fridge to get the juice behind it, and forget to put the milk back in. Stuff like that, all the time. Sure gets aggravating!!! I don't have any good advice, other than just try to laugh about it. Nice to know we're not alone, huh?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Oh, geez I just reread my post. I mean keep things in my "kitchen drawers" not my drawers. Someone might think that I keep utensils in my underwear







I know that all us fm'ers understand each other. I'm still looking without any luck. I did find a tea towel in the freezer.Rowe, yeow! I use to wear contacts and remember doing that with hydrogen peroxide. Can we say "YEOW"!!!!! Coffee in the fridge, eh! I like the missing banana sandwich. I bet hubby didn't realize that he was going on a mayo bread diet.







Mrs M you are right, you have to laugh about it, but it does get frustrating sometimes.I locked myself out of the car the other day. I started the car to warm it up. While the car was warming up I decided to walk to the end of the driveway to pick up my mail. Upon my return I discovered my door was locked. Where was my spare key for the car? In my purse in the car! Thank goodness we keep a spare key for the house under the deck. I've never had to use the spare key, so here I am on my hands and knees in the snow looking for this key. I finally found it and thank goodness there was another spare key for the car. I forgot to mention my kitty cat was in the car too. We were on our way to vet's office. I'm sure he was nice and toasty by the time I figured things out. Talk about a foggy brain day!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL Weener - Good thing your kitty decided not to drive off without you!














Laughing is better than crying, but crying is sometimes necessary.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh, hey, I'm right there along with the rest of you. I've put the ice cream container in the fridge, milk in the food pantry, and canned beans in the freezer! And that's only a few things that I can remember off hand! LOL.Oh, and I've found a pliers in the toothpaste drawer already! ROFL


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi weener, I have to say that the lost memory is one of the most frustrating things for me.I have a boss who is always testing me to see if I am forgetting things.I have to keep a little note pad with me so he don't get me.At home my wife and I get a good laugh when I have a brain fart. I even have looked around for my keys when thay were in my hand. Well good topic hope all is well weener. Pat


----------



## mysterytome (Jan 7, 2003)

Hee hee! I am ALWAYS getting out milk and cereal, and then putting the cereal in the fridge! Usually, I realize what happened when I try to put the milk in the pantry!My best story, which is the big DUH! of my life.Locked the car with the engine running, not once but twice. The first time, I was at the gas station. Locked the door to go inside to pay, came back out to find the engine was still running. Hubby had to come from the house with the spare, and got pulled over by the cop for speeding. He told the cop what my situation was, and that I was running late for a dr. appt., and the cop said that NO ONE could concoct that story, so he figured it was true, and let hubby off with a warning.The second time I locked the keys in the car, I left it running for four hours! In the parking garage at work. Never even realized what I had done until I went to leave, couldn't find my keys. Put my purse on the hood of the car to dig around in it, felt the hood was hot, and figured out what I had done. Hubby again had to come, and tried to jimmy the door without any luck. We had to call AAA, which took another hour and a half. I was SO EMBARRASSED! I have also locked myself out of the house on several occasions, once wearing nothing but a t-shirt and underwear (long story!). Had to run next door and have the neighbor call a friend who had a spare. And yes, it was broad daylight!Nice to know I'm not alone!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Just yesterday I was trying to put my newly filled ice cube trays in the cupboard. I was struggling a bit, because they weren't fitting right(duh!). My sweet hubby walked in on this and commented he finds the ice forms faster if the trays are put in the freezer!


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,I always do things like that too...One time I found our remote control (to our TV) in the fridge!














and it wasnï¿½t my husband who put it there! AND I forget words...I get so frustrated and ask my husband to give me "that". And when he doesnï¿½t understand, I yell "Oh, you know what I mean! That, that...thing!" Poor hubby!







/Mio


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

my wife found the can opener in the freezer.i lock myself out of my car so much(yes,its running sometimes)i now leave a coat hanger under the hood.ive gotten very good with it too!i go in the bathroom looking for the drill,go it the workroom to go pee(teasing),look in the frige to get my coffie from the microwave,take several trips to the work room to get everything i need for a job,even when i know everything i need and it could be easily carried in one trip.turn on the water and forget all about it.its never ending really,just gots to keep a good atitude!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks for sharing your stories everyone. They gave me a good laugh. I use to pride myself on the great memory that I had, but nowadays I'm happy if I can remember what I did a couple of hours ago. I always keep a pen and piece of paper handy just in case I need to write anything down. Lists and more lists. Anyways, I'm still on the hunt for my missing objects. Maybe I should ask the dog, maybe she is stashing them somewhere???


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Weener,You've had company a number of times, right? Perhaps they helped you do the dishes and they put those items somewhere other than where they should be?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Feisty, you know you just can't get good help these days. I tell the company to cook my meal a certain way, do my laundry a certain way, put my darn utensils where they belong and what do they do? Hide the darn things on me. All joking aside, I have had a bit of company over the past few weeks. My friends and family usually help clear the table, but they don't touch the dishes. I have a dishwasher. That's it! The dishwasher is eating up my utensils. Wouldn't that make a good Stephen King novel?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey, it's possible! Afterall, the dryer ate my socks!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

the utensils are hanging out with the single sox the washing machine eats


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I sense a conspiracy here - dishwasher+washer = missing socks & utensils.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, This topic gives me a good laugh.I know we all can relate to each others storys.I have had some real good ones too.The good thing about them is my wife and I have fun with it she nevers makes me feel like I am stupid or anything.My 3 kids are in the game now.I guess that I have to laugh at it because it hurts to much to take it hard. Well thanks for the storys everyone. Pat


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

right boggs.my wife and i joke about it too.i just was reminded of another one.how long does it take to water a plant,a few seconds right?but soon as i start pouring i start thinking about something else and get a mess,lol.unbelievable.i have some 70 houseplants,not counting mounted tillansia.im really pretty good at putting in just enouth water to prevent spillage,but every now and then i just forget what im doing in mid watering.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

LOL> great stories. Now have you heard the one about the man and wife that had to bring little walkie talkies to the store? They brought them because the man was doing the groceries and the lady was doing other shopping and the man didn't want the lady to forget where to meet up or get lost. That's a pretty funny one.Oh, I almost forgot, That's about me!! LOL Not kidding!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Talk about forgetting the water is running.....Several years ago I had decided to deep clean the floor mats from my car. I threw them in the bathtub, started the very hot water and added a good degreaser cleanser. While the water was running I ran upstairs to grab dirty laundry out of the kids' rooms. I got so caught up in the mess of their rooms, I had completely forgot my other task. Well over one hour had passed when I could hear my dog crying and upset downstairs. She didn't want to cross the river that seperated her from her food dish. The tub had overflowed, the bathroom floor held more water than I could have ever imagined and the water ran from that room all the way across my carpeted kitchen to the other side of the house!







Needless to say we were out of hot water! I ranout a grabbed the shop vac and got everything as dry as I could. Then I quickly shampooed the kitchen carpet to cover what I had done! When sweet hubby and the rest of the family got home, the carpets were damp, but that is to be expected when they are freshly shampooed.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)




----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Is this a symptom of chronic fatigue as well cause you guys all sound like me. (those little bleep*take mushrooms have helped with my fatigue still, but brain fog still around.)There are days I am not sure what day it is, sometimes I have to look at a newspaper or find a Calender...I'm not talking the date, I'm talking day of the week here. I've left my car locked running like mysterytome and didn't know it. I thought I was the only one who put milk in the cabinets. I've blamed others for taking my stuff and putting it somewhere else only to have them in my own hand.This morning I was starving and went in to order a bagel at the deli by me before my commute to work. Looked in my pocket and couldn't find the $20 I thought I put in there, so I didn't order the bagel. I stop home to see if I can find the $20 (most people would freak by now, but I know it is in my possession somewhere.) I go home to find I didn't put the dog gate up and left the milk out . Had I not lost the $20, it would have sat out all day.Sometimes I completely go blank in mid-story like What was I just talking about?I think it causes me to be messy too or perhaps disorganized is a better word. I know just looking for an excuse right? I don't have ADD, but I feel like it. I take something out and forget to put it back while i get interested in something else, then decide to do laundry, start up the machine go up to get something else for the wash, decide I should clean the bathroom and make a pot of coffee (but forget to add coffee grinds) which turns out to be a big pot o' water as I look at that I think...oops the laundry and run down stairs empty handed remembering there was something I was going to do...oops...forgot it. Finally make my way down basement. Laundry is already done. Will wait for another day, the next dark load throw these in. Throw clothes on floor behind laundry basket. When day comes to do another dark wash, I forget the few items that were behind the laundry basket.LOL about the utencils and socks. Sometimes I wonder if the socks have nothing to do with my dryer. I keep a bag of orphaned socks, which is like a failed attempt at the game "memory" for me. Where are all of the other socks I often wonder. I probably shoved them in the toilet tank or something







You do have to laugh. Sometimes it really frustrates me. I feel like everything takes me forever to complete, or that I cannot focus on one particular task. Ugghh


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

lol,ive made the coffie without grounds before,and remembered the grounds and forgot the water.bear,i love your little slinky story,laugh every time.is that sadistic?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, I_H8, it is a symptom of CFS too. Fun, ain't it? LOL I used to be able to sit and research and study and read for hours at a time. That's one that frustrates me. (Among many other things lol) Now, I have to divide everything into tiny little pieces. 15 minutes here, 15 minutes there. I think though, it's good to try to learn to "manage" it, instead of just letting it control you, you can learn to work around it!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Oh, I hate it when I can't remember what I was talking about. Probably one my biggest pet peeves about fm. I'll be in a stimulating conversation and all of a sudden my brain shuts down and no matter how hard I try to remember what I was going to say next, I can't. I have to share another foggy brain story with everyone. I am the designated cake baker in my family. Everyone wants me to bake them a birthday cake (which I don't mind) because I usually do the package cake and buy a can of icing. On occasion I do make cakes from scratch. For my brother's 35th birthday I decided to bake him a homemade chocolate cake.Hubby and I had been out all day and when we got home I was very tired. I decided to bake this cake late at night and what a mistake that was.It turns out the cake weighed about 10 pounds, was black on the inside and flat. I wanted to cry. It turns out that I misread the recipe. It asked for l/2 cup of cocoa and I ended up putting in 2-l/2 cups. I ended up using a package mix and canned icing and my brother was just as pleased. A week later I decided to try a new recipe for Thai chicken. It called for red curry paste (which is very hot/spicy). Well, can you guess what I did? Yep, instead of 1 tsp. of curry paste I put in 7 tablespoons. I couldn't eat the stuff. I was gagging with every mouthful. Hubby who loves spicy food was coughing as he was eating. I still have the curry paste in the fridge, but I haven't used it in 2 years.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

ummmm,nummy weener,lol.a while back i was thinking it was almost time to change the ice maker filter,so i went to find it and make sure i had it when the time came.there it was in plain sight,but i decided to put it somewhere i would be sure i could find it anyway.right now i need to change the filter,and guess what,i cant find the damn thing anywhere.this is making me nuts!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for your reply mrsmason. I am glad to hear that it is a symptom as it helps me not get so frustarted with myself. I too used to have a great memory and study and read and retain things. Sometimes I read something and other thoughts fly through my mind and i think "what on earth was that chapter about anyway". Sometimes it bums me out, but many times I just have to laugh. Oh and about that $20? I wnet to the deli today and the guy said "when you were in on Friday I found this on the floor" He remembered I said I had forgotten my money. I was touched by his honesty and relieved that it wasn't another brain fog moment. Cup of coffee: $1.25Wool Coat: $75.00Set of Wheels: $15,000Finding where on earth I left the Keys: Priceless







Weener,I did the same thing. I was going to overnight my fiance cookies for valentines day...homemade choc. chip his favorite. I had to ship them to Camp Lejuene as he was there training on active duty. Well, I was only supposed to add four sticks of butter and what did i put..8. I tasted the finished dough (my favorite) and it was really heavy and greasy. Ugghh, like lead. I then backtracked the recipe and realized my mistake. luckily I had enough ingredients to quadruple the whole recipe, but I was up al night baking. I could have driven the ten hours to deliver the darn things..lol. I didn't have bowls big enough, so I actually had to beat the ingredients in a huge soup pot. They wound up being my $50 homemade cookies with shippping and all the ingredients and to top it all of, the base got it the next day, but he didn't get the package until almost two weeks later. Arrggg! Thank God for zip lock bags..LOL


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey, it's possible! Afterall, the dryer ate my socks! NO, NO, NO, Socks are the larvae form of wire coathangers! Everyone knows this! That's why you have 40 thousand coat hangers and NO socks. Sheesh, will my educating never end!







Laurie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Well......I decided to mix up a double batch of Peanut Blossom cookies this afternoon. Finished mixing them and tasted the dough. Seemed sort of flat, but I thought, oh well, it must just be me. LOL. I put the dough in the fridge while I tended to some other things (the dough is suppose to chill for a few hours before baking---easier to handle). Well, about an hour later, it finally popped into this pea-pickin' brain of mine---I forgot to put the Baking Soda and Salt in! So........I had to take the dough out, transfer it back to the electric mixer bowl (I have to use the mixer---can't stir by hand anymore---Fibro is too painful and I have little strength), add the B.Soda and Salt, then transfer it back to the Tupperware bowl and back to the fridge. AND, darn it, I had to wash the mixer bowl and beaters and rubber spatula all over again. Arrrggghhh.







LOL.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Squrts, it's the freezer gremlin they take everything. Look in the freezer







IH8 - guess what I've been eating? Those naughty mushrooms. Sounds like "chitake"







Oh, by the way if you ever make another baking boo boo, you can send all the extra cookies my way.You too Feisty. Send cookies my way. Peanut Blossoms sound yummy.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

What to hear the lastest on my fog-brain? I bought an item at Wal-Mart and brought it in from my car upon arriving at home. I needed the item a couple of hours later, and couldn't find it! Went through the trash..even the trash bagged up ready for the dump.







After many exhausting, tormenting attempts to locate this item, I gave up thinking I might have actually left it at Wal-Mart. Before phoning the store, I decided to load the washer..no, it wasn't in the washer..the clothes hamper!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thats funny rowe.these are all funny,if indeed frusterating!im NEVER again going to put anything where it will be"easy to find"!i still cant find it,yes i checked the freezer,the close hamper,the dryer.even checked the closet for any sign of newly metamorphefesed coat hangers.it would never fit in the tool box...do you suppose?...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I found out how to spell the mushroom!!! It's shiitake - It was on Martha Stewart and when I saw it, I busted out laughing. Now, did I remember it right?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Weener,You're taking "bad word-take" mushrooms







? Have they helped you fatigue -wise? They have really helped my fatigue, but no luck with my brain dead moments. Last night I did my classic act. Ice Cream in the fridge. This is a common one for me. I don't know that you want anything I bake. You never know if I added my fractions right. I made cookies for my parents and ended up doubling the recipe. I doubled everything but the sugar. I didn't realize this until after my parents called them my Diabetic Cookies







Kari


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

mrsmason,That's funny. You are right. it is 2 i's and not 2 t's. Phew, at least we can type them on here now, without people wondering which 4 letter word was in front of the word -take


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Mrsmason....it has happened again







I sprayed hairspray under the arms this morning, and didn' realize it until my armpits felt sticky.







Better than stinky, right? All this weird things seem to happen in the morning. I cleared most of the fog out by noon. Sound familiar?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Rowe2---ROFLMAO----been there, done that!Switch to stick or roll-on anti-perspirant and keep your hairspray can in a different drawer or shelf in the bathroom. Never keep the two of them anywhere near one another and try not to have both of them out on the counter at the same time. Less chance of the "sticky armpit syndrome".


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Rowe, you can only use hairspray if you have long underarm hair


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

weener...hahahahaha...I got a good laugh out of that one! Nice to go to sleep with a smile on my face.  Good night, sleep well.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My skin breaks down quite frequently and I have a topical antibiotic my doctor keeps me stocked with. (I get staph very easily)I don't know how many times I have brushed my teeth with the prescription and put toothpaste on a sore area. The taste isn't near as bad as the sting!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

LMAO







I have used A&D Ointment on my toothbrush already-----Yuck! I swear I can still taste that stuff just thinking about it. LOL


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Okay. Are you ready for this one?We went to a Burger joint today after the movie. Had to use the bathroom, of course.







I excused myself, and zipped around the corner and into the bathroom, ziped into the first stall and then stopped dead in my tracks. Opened the stall door and looked around and......sure enough! There was a urinal in the ladies bathroom!














My first thought was.........since when did they put a urinal in the ladies bathroom? Then the lightbulb came on and I started laughing as I left the "Men's room"! ROFLMAO Thank goodness there wasn't any men or boys in that bathroom!! LOL And I'm still laughing about it!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Feisty, I laughing with you on your latest escapade. I haven't done the bathroom switcheroo in awhile. The last time I did it, I laughed my xss off. You have to. Can you imagine if someone was in there. I'd yell "surpise, you're on Candid Camera".


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i did the bathroom thing.good thing for stalls,i just got smiled at.i never use hair spray on my pits without first useing the cirleing iron.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Denny......you crack me up! ROFLMAO. I can just imagine you trying to "curl" that underarm hair of yours. Whooee......send us a pic of your "curly" hairs. LMAO.














Censor! Censor!


----------

